
QE/Repo Is Killing the Dollar and Will Devastate the Entire Planet - topmonk
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d2_H-ME55Vg
======
anm89
You would need to watch 6 different ads to complete this video. And the guy
doesn't even have anything to say.

~~~
topmonk
You _would_ need? Did you watch it or not? If not, how would you know that he
“doesn't even have anything to say”?

------
Porthos9K
14 minutes and no transcript? Too long; didn't watch. This guy talks too much
and says too little.

~~~
topmonk
If you didn't watch it, why are you commenting on it? Just to needle me?
Thanks.

~~~
Porthos9K
To help others avoid wasting time.

